# Mallard help



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi all, I recently rescued a baby Mallard duckling and plan to keep it. Only problem is it screams it's little head off when left alone so was going to buy a playmate for it 
Mallard ducklings aren't commonly for sale so wanted to know what other types of duck I can keep with it so it'll be happy.
It's less than 5 weeks old at the moment


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

Well the Mallards by me live with other ducks and geese quite happy on the lake I am sure you should perhaps contact your nearest wildlife trust as i cant really see it being happy without company.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Where did you rescue him from? He's not a wild duck is he? If so then it is illegal to keep him

Ducks aren't waterproof and weatherproof until about 7 or 8 weeks old. Once they reach this age their oil gland will start working so when they preen their feathers they will also waterproof hemselves (their mum usually does this when they are young).

Ducks need company so ideally (if he is a wild duck) you should take him to the nearest wildlife sanctuary so he can get the best care & possibly some company


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hiya i'm not sure it is legal to take a wild bird and keep it.I would look into if i were you.*


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, I already know all this. He was from a lake over 100 miles away now and it was either take him in or he'd die.
Was going to keep him here untill old enough to fly, then he can go wherever he likes. But untill then I wanted to get another duck around the same age to keep him company then they can both go wherever.
So just wanted to know if he'd be happy with a call duck as these seem most common near me, or any others?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hiya i'm not sure it is legal to take a wild bird and keep it.I would look into if i were you.*


Now it has been taken from the wild releasing it could come under the abandonment of animals act


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Now it has been taken from the wild releasing it could come under the abandonment of animals act


:thumbup: Its a pretty stupid duck and hates the water still. I know it's feathers aren't fully waterproof but it won't even go in water at all 
No question it'd die in the wild


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

But you need to get him to a wildlife centre. I'm not being horrible but you obviously don't know much about ducks or you would not be asking so many questions regarding his care.
You have saved his life but now you need to ensure that he can enjoy this life to the full & get the proper care & company that he needs.
You can't rear a duck then let him fly off when he is old enough ... how will he know how to survive in the wild?
He needs to be cared for by people who have lots of experience & can ensure that he can eventually fend for himself


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

I've only asked if I can keep a different type of duck with him. I'v spent my entire life looking after all sorts of animals and alot of them harder than a duck. I just don't want it to be on it's own because they are so social. 
I was actually looking at getting chickens as pets but now he's here and doing great.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Bredsticz a call duck would be fine with a mallard or any other duck for that matter.
just ignore the other people you are doing your best to give it the best chance in life... it aint illegal to keep wild ducks then release them, its only illegal for ducks that aint native to this country to be released eg mandarins,carolinas ducks.

keep up the good work hope it goes well.

mitch


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

chickenrun said:


> Bredsticz a call duck would be fine with a mallard or any other duck for that matter.
> just ignore the other people you are doing your best to give it the best chance in life... it aint illegal to keep wild ducks then release them, its only illegal for ducks that aint native to this country to be released eg mandarins,carolinas ducks.
> 
> keep up the good work hope it goes well.
> ...


The abandonment of animals act 1960? makes no distinction between native and alien species


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Cheers chickenrun! :thumbup:
I've e-mailed about an aylesbury duck anyway, they should be fine aswell since they originated from the Mallard! Lets hope they like each other


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

No probs where abouts in the country do you live?

i got rare crested bali runners round 9 weeks old i could give you one of them.


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> No probs where abouts in the country do you live?
> 
> i got rare crested bali runners round 9 weeks old i could give you one of them.


Nowhere near Leicester


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Now it has been taken from the wild releasing it could come under the abandonment of animals act


That's what I was thinking of. You are also keeping a wild animal whoich is contravening The Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981.

If you really are an animal lover & want to do the best for this duck then you should get him to a rescue centre. The facts are that if you hand rear him then let him go where he wants he may be unable to fend for himself & die.


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> That's what I was thinking of. You are also keeping a wild animal whoich is contravening The Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981.
> 
> If you really are an animal lover & want to do the best for this duck then you should get him to a rescue centre. The facts are that if you hand rear him then let him go where he wants he may be unable to fend for himself & die.


I'll clip it's wings and keep it as a pet then! Won't matter if it can't fend for itself then!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bredsticz said:


> I'll clip it's wings and keep it as a pet then! Won't matter if it can't fend for itself then!


Then you are still contavening The Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981.

It's good to hear that you are putting his interests first!


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

i have several call ducks & would be happy to let you have one to keep yours company, it might be a good idea to get it sexed first so you could have a duck of the same sex to avoid breeding...and before anyone jumps on this and says you need a mixed sex pair or they will fight...rubbish! Ducks are sneaky & will go of & lay eggs sit on them & bring them back when the duckling are a week old....I dont encourage breeding

Folk on here do love their facts & figures? When an animal needs help I prefer the gut instinct approach but thats personal choice.:lol:

Just for the record the RSPCA have brought me several abandoned mallard ducklings over the years

Do what you think is best, but it wouldnt hurt to give the RSPCA a call, i think you will find they have plenty of other animals to look after & will be quite helpful:lol::lol::lol: 

Good luck,if you need any further help feel free to PM me.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

All birds, their nests and eggs are protected by law and it is thus an offence, with certain exceptions (see below) intentionally to:

* Kill, injure or take any wild bird.
* Take, damage or destroy the nest of any wild bird while it is in use or being built. See time for cutting hedgesPages marked with this symbol are exclusively written for Naturenet.
* Take or destroy the egg of any wild bird.
* Have in one's possession or control any wild bird (dead or alive) or any part of a wild bird which has been taken in contravention of the Act or the Protection of Birds Act 1954.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

hawksport shut up about the stupid law its getting boring now what are you jealous or something because you havnt got a duck to look after. the women is giving the duck the best possible life it can.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If you want to give bad advice and the op wants to take it that's upto you two. I have just been in birds long enough to know people that have had £5000 fines and bans from taking bad advice and mistakes in paperwork. In the case of this stupid law you are guilty untill you prove youself innocent and with no paperwork from either a vet or the RSPCA or RSPB that would be difficult.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> hawksport shut up about the stupid law its getting boring now what are you jealous or something because you havnt got a duck to look after. the women is giving the duck the best possible life it can.


I couldnt of put it better myself...well said:thumbup:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hows the duck getting on? We have rescued numerous mallard chicks over the years (there was a lake by our house which was then drained- but the ducks still came back to nest there and try to head off down a dual carriageway to the nearest water 2 miles away  ) 

We took them to our nearest WWT where they- hopefully- are now living out their lives in the lap of luxury


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

yorkigirl said:


> If its boring dont read it. I wouldnt take advice from anyone who thought a guppy would pretend to be pregnant


clever guppie


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Enough with the snipey comments thanks.


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

It's getting on just fine! Thanks, not old enough to sex without checking the vent which I don't fancy doing. It's easy enough with lizards but don't want to attempt it with the duck.
It's started losing a few feathers around it's eye though, no sign of mites so just come on to check what other causes there may be. It does scratch its head a fair bit though.
Growing very fast though and starting to get his proper feather.

For the record I'm not a woman btw 

Also laws are there to be broken! I'm sure you yourself have broken at least one law in your life! It's hardly a major thing! Saving the life of an animal - oh your breaking the law! Feck that!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bredsticz said:


> It's getting on just fine! Thanks, not old enough to sex without checking the vent which I don't fancy doing. It's easy enough with lizards but don't want to attempt it with the duck.
> It's started losing a few feathers around it's eye though, no sign of mites so just come on to check what other causes there may be. It does scratch its head a fair bit though.
> Growing very fast though and starting to get his proper feather.
> 
> ...


Saving the life of an animal .... & congratulating yourself a bit too much in the process as well!!!!

No, of course denying a wild animal it's natural life in the wild is 'hardly a major thing' is it?!!!

You really are an animal lover aren't you!!!


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Saving the life of an animal .... & congratulating yourself a bit too much in the process as well!!!!
> 
> No, of course denying a wild animal it's natural life in the wild is 'hardly a major thing' is it?!!!
> 
> You really are an animal lover aren't you!!!


Hey yorkie girl, i'm bored now too


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Bredsticz said:


> It's getting on just fine! Thanks, not old enough to sex without checking the vent which I don't fancy doing. It's easy enough with lizards but don't want to attempt it with the duck.
> It's started losing a few feathers around it's eye though, no sign of mites so just come on to check what other causes there may be. It does scratch its head a fair bit though.
> Growing very fast though and starting to get his proper feather.
> 
> ...


Brace yourself!!!:lol:


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Saving the life of an animal .... & congratulating yourself a bit too much in the process as well!!!!
> 
> No, of course denying a wild animal it's natural life in the wild is 'hardly a major thing' is it?!!!
> 
> You really are an animal lover aren't you!!!


How am I congratulatig myself too much? Also why would life in the wild be sooo much better! 
It can sit around having all the food and water it wants, no worries of predators and nice and cosy with clean bedding etc all day every day! Yeah, Sounds horrible to me!

I'll post up a pic of the state it was in when it was found then once I get it on the computer! Also thanks for the offer of the duck but I'm way too far from you. I have a farm only 10-12 miles away with ducklings for £15 each so may get one of them at weekend :thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

This thread seems very childish considering there is an animal involved, the op came for advice on the duck. Although I totally understand all the posters different views it is clear the op doesnt give a dam about the laws so maybe the best way forward is to answer his concerns about the duck for the ducks sake! No matter how frustrating that may be.

Now to the op I have no experience with ducks and hope you get the advice needed to help the fella out.


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you! Here is how he was found.
People who were there even said to leave it, there's no way it'll survive an hour. Couldn't lift it's head up, drink or eat.
Then a pic of what he looked like the next day


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's not about being righteous at all. Obviously the bird needed help which I'm not disputing.
But, it is a wild animal & should be treated as one. I have rescued many birds myself but much as it would be nice to keep them I have done what's best for the bird. I don't think that makes me righteous ... just considerate.

The OP will obviously do what's best for him/herself by the sounds of it.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Bredsticz said:


> It's getting on just fine! Thanks, not old enough to sex without checking the vent which I don't fancy doing. It's easy enough with lizards but don't want to attempt it with the duck.
> It's started losing a few feathers around it's eye though, no sign of mites so just come on to check what other causes there may be. It does scratch its head a fair bit though.
> Growing very fast though and starting to get his proper feather.
> 
> ...


Nope, laws are there for a reason. If you break them you should be prepared to take the consequences. Bragging about breaking the law on open internet forums will wind you up in big trouble. There have been numerous people caught and charged this way.

To take any wild animal in the way you have is purely selfish. If you were thinking of the duckling, you would have taken it to a wildlife rescue centre the very day you decided it needed rescuing.

Please do not continue to be selfish, especially since it sound like it is not in 100% health. Take it to the experts, it's the very best chance the duck has.


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Nope, laws are there for a reason. If you break them you should be prepared to take the consequences. Bragging about breaking the law on open internet forums will wind you up in big trouble. There have been numerous people caught and charged this way.
> 
> To take any wild animal in the way you have is purely selfish. If you were thinking of the duckling, you would have taken it to a wildlife rescue centre the very day you decided it needed rescuing.
> 
> Please do not continue to be selfish, especially since it sound like it is not in 100% health. Take it to the experts, it's the very best chance the duck has.


I wasn't the one who found it, my mum did but couldnt keep it because she has cats. By then it had been a week untill I got it and last time we found an injured animal and rang RSPCA they said if you're okay looking after it then carry on. Not bragging about breaking the law but everyones done it, even minor things.
If you want it to be in the wild come and get it yourself, otherwise I don't really care what you have to say if it isn't related to the questions I'm asking!
I'm doing what I think is best for the duck, it's running about happily, eating fine, drinking fine and growing fast. So why is what I'm doing so wrong. You can buy the animals as pets, they came from the wild at some point didn't they? It's not like I took any old wild animal. I took one in that needed help and has no natural instinct at all by the looks of it and so would be domesticated at the easiest age possible.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

No it wouldnt of survived an hour in the wild like that. The only reason it is like that because its knackered after getting out the egg plus it hasnt got its mother it keep it warm to dry it off to go all fluffy so it prob only been born within the hour before you found it, glad its doing ok now keep up the good work.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Where do you live? I'm sure we can arrange for someone to come and collect it. If you are not prepared to do the right thing ... though if you try, you may find your local wildlife rescue centre (NOT the RSPCA) will come and collect it.

I do care you see.

Doing what is best for the duck means getting it to a wildlife rescue centre. They will have other ducklings there that the little one will love being around. 

The duckling is wild, being in human company is not the best thing for it. You might think it happy, and indeed in time to come it may well be. But that doesn't make it right. It should be in the wild doing what it was born to do.

I don't really care how long you have had it, it is not too late for it to be rescued and mixed in with other wild rescues.

I again ask that you do not continue to be selfish. Let the duckling go where it is supposed to be. You did your part by saving it from death, but now you need to let it go so that it can hopefully go free and wild once again.

If you want a duckling, why not look into things properly and go down the route of buying a couple or few from a breeder. They will be used to being pets after coming from generations of pet ducks.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Chickenrun and Theresa, quit being so rude and sarcastic. It's uncalled for.

Seriously if any of you can not see the wrong in taking in a wild animal without doing everything you possibly can to ensure it is returned to the wild first (meaning taking it to a wildlife centre first. NOT the RCPCA) ... then there is something not quite right with the way you think IMO.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Chickenrun and Theresa, quit being so rude and sarcastic. It's uncalled for.
> 
> Seriously if any of you can not see the wrong in taking in a wild animal without doing everything you possibly can to ensure it is returned to the wild first (meaning taking it to a wildlife centre first. NOT the RCPCA) ... then there is something not quite right with the way you think IMO.


I was not being sarcastic, I was stating facts...however it must be bliss being right all the time, now that is sarcasm.
Different folk have different instincts & opinions, he's doing what he feels is right & should not be made to feel guilty about it, just because he does not agree with you does not make him wrong...what makes you an expert? At least he bothered to ask for help...I bet he wished he hadn't??!!
This thread is now becoming tedious...I hope the duckling thrives?xxx


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah! I'm going to stop bother posting soon anyways. But even if I got rid of him I'd go out and buy some as pets and so what difference does it make if I have him and other ducks. The reason I posted in the first place is so he would be happy with other ducks and not on his own. What difference in life would it make being in a rescue centre rather than here except more space? Although he'll always have attention here and plenty of space still.

It's like sending it off to an orphanage. Toodle pip and have a nice life!


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Im sorry but not once did i say it was right or wrong to take wild animals..... its only a duck its not like their is only 1 in this world, people shoot them to eat is that wrong?. The bloke is doing a good thing whether its ilegal or not surely people should see that.

Answer this... when hatching eggs under its mother or in a incubator how does the duckling know it is or aint wild?

That poor little duckling wouldnt have a clue where it was.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

anyone want to answer the question??? anyone anyyyyoonnee ;-p


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I didn't think it was worth it, after all it's 'only a duck' so what does it matter?!


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Ive removed several comments from this thread as I think they where uncalled for.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

petforum said:


> Ive removed several comments from this thread as I think they where uncalled for.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

I think you should of left them on the poor bloke has only just joined to get some advice and he gets bullied about legal stuff not the way forward if you want as many people on the forum as you might just lose one more to go else where.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

He is not being bullied he has just been told of the legal implications of taking wild birds.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Bredsticz are you not going to take me up on the offer of helping to get the duckling to a wildlife rescue centre?

Are you really going to keep it? 

You said on he first page I was welcome to come and get it.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Bredsticz are you not going to take me up on the offer of helping to get the duckling to a wildlife rescue centre?
> 
> Are you really going to keep it?
> 
> You said on he first page I was welcome to come and get it.


maybe he's not answering as he doesn't like being patronised?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Teresa, you can say what you like. All I'm concerned about is that duckling and trying to get it placed where it belongs, so hopefully it can go back to the wild some day soon.

Instead of it being stuck in someones garden in a man-made pond or whatever, producing eggs and entertainment for a while ...

Much better that the little thing has a chance of swimming out on open natural waters, diving for food and playing with other ducks. Then maybe one day having a family of it's own, creating another generation ....

 It may be 'only a duck' to some, but to me it's part of nature and nature needs to be supported as much as possible.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

My ducks live happly in my garden with a plastic paddling pool.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Teresa, you can say what you like. All I'm concerned about is that duckling and trying to get it placed where it belongs, so hopefully it can go back to the wild some day soon.
> 
> Instead of it being stuck in someones garden in a man-made pond or whatever, producing eggs and entertainment for a while ...
> 
> ...


I agree it is, but It would not have survived without him & as you know wildlife centres are jam-packed this time of year, maybe you should enquire what sort of set up he has planned for its future?
I have ducks that run free range over almost 2 acres of hedged garden, last year i had a female mallard fly in & will not leave, she waddles in & out of my kitchen & i have not reason to keep her....do you consider this illegal? I'm not being sarcastic, I'd like to know?


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

domestic ones they go round with the hoover from time to time lol.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> My ducks live happly in my garden with a plastic paddling pool.


 my ducks dont like plastic, they got several belfast & butler sinks & a horse trough on built up bases with steps dotted around the place, easy drainage & easy to clean

I purchased 2 boat shaped pools from john lewis...they dogs play in them!


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Mines a hippo shaped pool haha they in it everyday.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> My ducks live happly in my garden with a plastic paddling pool.


Were your ducks taken from the wild when babies? If so did you take them? or did you collect them from a wildlife centre because they would not survive in the wild?

I don't see how you can compare if your answers are no.



thereasa said:


> I agree it is, but It would not have survived without him & as you know wildlife centres are jam-packed this time of year, maybe you should enquire what sort of set up he has planned for its future?
> I have ducks that run free range over almost 2 acres of hedged garden, last year i had a female mallard fly in & will not leave, she waddles in & out of my kitchen & i have not reason to keep her....do you consider this illegal? I'm not being sarcastic, I'd like to know?


I never once said he shouldn't have rescued it from the wild. If the duckling was in a state where is would not have survived, I probably would have done the same thing. But that is the only similarity. I would then have made a concerted effort to ensure it went to a rescue centre with other ducklings. They then keep them penned until they are old enough to be released ... back into the wild.

Why does this not compute with you two?

Just because rescue centres are jam packed, it does not mean you shouldn't at least try to find one. I'd even travel a fair distance to ensure the little thing had a place somewhere.

If you had a mallard do that, and it is healthy, then it was obviously the mallards choice to do it. But I would still enquire at a rescue centre as to what the best course of action is. I wouldn't just say "ah well, can't make her go, may as well welcome her". For all you know she could very well have not so obvious health issues that have made her a bit confused about where she is.

But I'm no expert on wild ducks, and neither are you, so I would certainly ask those that know these things, before even dreaming of accepting the situation.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

she doesnt appear to have any health issues, she does however appear to be happy in the company of my calls & mallard crosses? If she had any health issues she proberbly wouldnt survive in the wild. I am in regular contact with a wildlife centre...where do you think the crosses came from?, refered to in the thread earlier. she is free to fly off anytime or maybe i should chase her round the garden, stress her out & take her to a vet for a health check,then have her locked up in a pen? umm decisions, decisions...thats sarcasm::001_cool:


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

not meaning to be a plagiarist but in the words of chickenrun
"zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Surely you can see there is a big difference between having a wild bird visit and is free to come and go and taking a wild bird and clipping it's wings so it can't escape. I'm not saying he shouldn't of took it but for his own protection it should be seen by someone who can say it's not fit to be in the wild. Back in Febuary someone was ordered to pay over £10,000 costs and banned from keeping birds for 12 months for having two bullfinches


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

thereasa said:


> not meaning to be a plagiarist but in the words of chickenrun
> "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"


I'm sorry you find animal welfare such a boring topic.

Maybe instead of banging my head against a brick wall I should be proactive though. Maybe this thread should be brought to light with the relevant authorities instead.

After all the OP has implied several times they are keeping the duck, and will potentially clip it's wings.

Like Hawkspot has pointed out, it is a criminal offense, and one that comes with a very high price to pay.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

While i am so glad the Duckling was saved and is now thriving he really should be in a wildlife centre where he can be given the best care. I am not saying you can't give him good care......but he needs to be in a proper wildlife centre. 

Raising a wild Duck isn't as easy as it might seem, while it may be easy on you it can be very difficult on the Ducks stability and emotional state which is not normally seen to the untrained eye.

I have too had to rescue a Duck once before in my life and i phoned our one shelter to come and collect him/her right away. 

As much as i wanted to keep him all to myself i KNEW it was better for the Duck to be with extremely knowlegable people. 

This situation should not be about whether you want to keep the Duck or not, it should be about whats best for the animal in question. And a proper wildlife centre honestly would be the best place.

You may seem to think the Duck is happy and settled when in reality he could be very stressed which leads him to behaviour that could be misconstrued as ''happy'' and ''settled''

You have done a great job of saving a wild animals life and now its time for you to let go and do the ulitmate best for his life and welfare and let him go to a wildlife centre. 

Take care and please do the best thing.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

thereasa said:


> maybe he's not answering as he doesn't like being patronised?


I didn't think it was patronising to point out the legalities regarding keeping wild animals.

Animal welfare being bought up on a pet forum???? How strange that people might be concerned for the duck!!!  But as long as the OP is happy that's all that matter - right?!

Personally I think this just goes to show the difference between an animal lover & an animal collector.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

i got my ducks off a back of a lorry haha jokes, Mine are from very sucessful breeders which now i breed myself they are very happy in the garden.

Of course i can compare i put a question up and nobody seemed to answer it thats because nobody can, the duck isnt going to have a clue whether its wild or not when it pops out the egg.

what about when i sell some ducklings the parents are from my garden but the buyer is going to put them on there lake does that mean the ducks are not going to look after themself ? of course they are they aint stupid.

what about people who breed mallards where did they get them from? did an adam and eve mallard duck just appear in there house one day? i dont think so. 
All ducks at one stage were wild so whats the differance now.



Aurelia said:


> Were your ducks taken from the wild when babies? If so did you take them? or did you collect them from a wildlife centre because they would not survive in the wild?
> 
> I don't see how you can compare if your answers are no.
> 
> ...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

chickenrun said:


> i got my ducks off a back of a lorry haha jokes, Mine are from very sucessful breeders which now i breed myself they are very happy in the garden.
> 
> Of course i can compare i put a question up and nobody seemed to answer it thats because nobody can, the duck isnt going to have a clue whether its wild or not when it pops out the egg.


Whether or not the duck knows it is wild is irrelevant to the legallities, but who cares about a silly law lets all help ourselves to a pet.


chickenrun said:


> what about when i sell some ducklings the parents are from my garden but the buyer is going to put them on there lake does that mean the ducks are not going to look after themself ? of course they are they aint stupid.


I presume your ducks are reared with other ducks rather than being totally imprinted onto people which would make them unsuitable for release and would come under the abandonment of animals act whether they are native or not.


chickenrun said:


> what about people who breed mallards where did they get them from? did an adam and eve mallard duck just appear in there house one day? i dont think so.
> All ducks at one stage were wild so whats the differance now.


Just maybe the original breeding stock came from wild birds before the silly laws came in. The silly law being the difference now


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes my ducks are reared with other ducks but they see me everyday so they know who i am, i have a call duck that follows us around the house which i wont be clipping its wings so if it wants to fly it can but it will always come back cuz its it home is that a legal??????? .... how can they be abandoned if the person who buys some ducks to put on the lake owns it.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

chickenrun said:


> Yes my ducks are reared with other ducks but they see me everyday so they know who i am, i have a call duck that follows us around the house which i wont be clipping its wings so if it wants to fly it can but it will always come back cuz its it home is that a legal??????? ....


If you intend it to come back that's legal but if anything happened to it while it was out then under either the abandonment act or the duty of care in the welfare act there could be a problem


chickenrun said:


> how can they be abandoned if the person who buys some ducks to put on the lake owns it.  you dont half talk some crap.


The op was talking of releasing it into the wild.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Either discuss in a calm and mature manner, or yet another thread will have to be closed.

No more sarcasm or rude replies. Argue with reason and facts or stop replying.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> Yes my ducks are reared with other ducks but they see me everyday so they know who i am, i have a call duck that follows us around the house which i wont be clipping its wings so if it wants to fly it can but it will always come back cuz its it home is that a legal??????? .... how can they be abandoned if the person who buys some ducks to put on the lake owns it.  you dont half talk some crap.


The Abandonment of Animals Act 1960
"The Act made it a criminal offence to abandon an animal, or permit it to be abandoned, "in circumstances likely to cause the animal any unnecessary suffering"

This is also interpreted as releasing a wild bird that has learned no skills for survival in the wild.

LOL,  this must be the 'silly' law that posts have been talking 'crap' about eh??

This is about *WILD *bird not ones you have bought from a breeder but *WILD *... it is illegal to take & keep wild animals, that is why it is best to take them so they have expert care, can be raised (hopefully) with their own kind then properly relased in to their natural environment ..... I don't see why that's so hard to understand.

If laws like this are 'crap' then is it ok for everyone to go & help themselves to whatever animal they like the look off coz they are rescuing it?


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

my duck will have rights it if wants to fly around the block and come back to my home it can..Its will just be like letting a hawk off in a field sitting in a tree then flying back to the arm then taking it home.



hawksport said:


> If you intend it to come back that's legal but if anything happened to it while it was out then under either the abandonment act or the duty of care in the welfare act there could be a problem
> 
> The op was talking of releasing it into the wild.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

chickenrun said:


> my duck will have rights it if wants to fly around the block and come back to my home it can..Its will just be like letting a hawk off in a field sitting in a tree then flying back to the arm then taking it home.


Exactly the same. Which is why I take my duty of care seriously


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Exactly the same. Which is why I take my duty of care seriously


 were they not wild before the silly law? i'm sur falconry must have startedwith a bird or egg taken from the wild....so we go back to chickenruns question about the duck & the egg?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

thereasa said:


> were they not wild before the silly law? i'm sur falconry must have startedwith a bird or egg taken from the wild....so we go back to chickenruns question about the duck & the egg?


No we don't, we go back to the silly law involving taking wild animals again!!!! Why is this concept so difficult to understand????


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

so its illegal for my duck to fly off then come back which makes you breaking the law with your hawks? am i right or am i wrong



hawksport said:


> Exactly the same. Which is why I take my duty of care seriously


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> No we don't, we go back to the silly law involving taking wild animals again!!!! Why is this concept so difficult to understand????


Because it was not like it was taken cos he fancied having a duck? It needed help, If you can personally guarantee that it will be better of in a pen in a rescue centre, with other ducklings that wont pick on it cos its weak then i'll go fetch it from him myself & take it to a rescue centre


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

thereasa said:


> were they not wild before the silly law? i'm sur falconry must have startedwith a bird or egg taken from the wild....so we go back to chickenruns question about the duck & the egg?


Of course they were taken from the wild before the laws came in the same as everything else was. The whole point is BEFORE the protection laws came in. Is it just this one law you think people should ignore or all wildlife protection laws.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

thereasa said:


> Because it was not like it was taken cos he fancied having a duck? It needed help, If you can personally guarantee that it will be better of in a pen in a rescue centre, with other ducklings that wont pick on it cos its weak then i'll go fetch it from him myself & take it to a rescue centre


Can he prove that he didn't take it just because he wanted to. In law he is assumed guilty untill he can prove his innocence


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

chickenrun said:


> so its illegal for my duck to fly off then come back which makes you breaking the law with your hawks? am i right or am i wrong


No it's legal as long as nothing happens to it while it is out


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

ok good good


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

That's all crap, I didn't go out looking for a duck. 
As I said I wasn't the one who found it! Simply took it in because I could provide better care than the person who did find it. If a wildlife centre has the animal then are they breaking the law by containing a wild animal? I'm doing exactly the same thing a centre would do!

Anything happening to it while it's out is not breaking the law. If you kept it enclosed and not allowed to fly when it wanted to then that'd be animal cruelty!
You can't control if another animal will attack it at anytime! It's more likely to happen if it was a wild animal and out all the time. All the ducks where it was found have been dissapearing lately because of an increased number of foxes about, even if it did last to grow into an adult there it would never be fully safe


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> Yes my ducks are reared with other ducks but they see me everyday so they know who i am, *i have a call duck that follows us around the house which i wont be clipping its wings so if it wants to fly it can but it will always come back cuz its it home is that a legal??????? *.... how can they be abandoned if the person who buys some ducks to put on the lake owns it.


Is a call duck a native species to the UK? I don't think they are ...

To give you an example. If your duck decide to fly off during breeding season, and mixed in with one of our native ducks ... well that would be awful.

What do you think to the red squirrel plight? Do you know that they are in such danger because some guy let his imported grey squirrels do as they please?

To be so blase about owning a domestic animal that you let fly off if it wants is just plain irresponsible.

But that is a seperate issue to the one this thread is about. Something that you and Teresa don't seem to be grasping. Please stop making reference to your domestic ducks, it's really nothing to do with it.

This is about someone thinking nothing of taking a wild animal in, and doing nothing to try and ensure it goes back to the wild ... or even making sure it is 100% healthy (mentally and physically) by taking it to the relevant rescue centre. Yes the OP did rescue this bird, I think if an animal is in danger it is legal to do that ... but that is where the legal part ended. What he has done since that is very much illegal. As well as what he has stated he intends to do.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> No it's legal as long as nothing happens to it while it is out


 i dont actually own the mallard that is on my property she choses to stay, just like all the other wild birds that visit,she is not tame but chooses to keep company with my ducks 
What about the overpopulation of mallard...theres always a cull going on somewhere cos part-time country livers dont like mallards pooing on the village pond/country lake cos their kids walk in it? Are you sure it wont be released any accidently end up being culled next year?

Have any of you actually Sent this guy a PM asking him in more depth his intentions instead of hauling him over the coals? He may respond differently?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Bredsticz said:


> That's all crap, I didn't go out looking for a duck.
> As I said I wasn't the one who found it! Simply took it in because I could provide better care than the person who did find it.


and you can prove that in court when a multi million£ protection group are prosecuting you


Bredsticz said:


> If a wildlife centre has the animal then are they breaking the law by containing a wild animal? I'm doing exactly the same thing a centre would do!


RSPB don't usually take licenced rehab centers to court they take private individuals to court


Bredsticz said:


> Anything happening to it while it's out is not breaking the law. If you kept it enclosed and not allowed to fly when it wanted to then that'd be animal cruelty!


Check the animal welfare act and tell me where it says that. Duty of care means you have a duty to care for an animal. If kept enclosed as long a bird had enough room to stretch it's wings in both directions without touching the sides that's legal


Bredsticz said:


> You can't control if another animal will attack it at anytime! It's more likely to happen if it was a wild animal and out all the time. All the ducks where it was found have been dissapearing lately because of an increased number of foxes about, even if it did last to grow into an adult there it would never be fully safe


That's called nature


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

FYI
call ducks..holland.

mallards...greenland/iceland.

try reading "call ducks & duck management" Joeseph Batty


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

No im not irresponsible i take great care in all my ducks.
i know people who keep calls on ponds which can fly. 

My mandarins and carolinas are not native to this country thats y they are kept in a big run even tho they cant fly they are in there for thier own protection from cats, foxes and the two legged thefts. 
If i was irresponsible then they would be roaming round my garden doin as they please.


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Call ducks are also decendants of the mallard are they not


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

I think mallards and calls are two different breed of duck but im not sure tho


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

How to Raise Mallard Ducks from the Wild | eHow.co.uk


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Bredsticz said:


> How to Raise Mallard Ducks from the Wild | eHow.co.uk


Your point is? HowTo:Commit the Perfect Murder - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Mallards can only be shot in a certain season. They are not shot in ever square metre of the UK, so it would be purely unlucky if that did happen.

Besides, that is still not the point. It is still illegal to take any wild animal from the wild and keep it as a pet.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Bredsticz said:


> Call ducks are also decendants of the mallard are they not


I bet you wished you'd never asked:confused1:
A lesson to be learnt here:
Good luck


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Mallards can only be shot in a certain season. They are not shot in ever square metre of the UK, so it would be purely unlucky if that did happen.
> 
> Besides, that is still not the point. It is still illegal to take any wild animal from the wild and keep it as a pet.


September 1 to January 31 is open season.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> September 1 to January 31 is open season.


didnt mention hunting? I refered to organised legal culls.


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Naturenet: Wild Birds and the Law

Have a look there in the exceptions. I can take it and care for it, then release it in the wild when I see it is fit to. It won't survive how it is at the moment without a mother so I can still keep it!

Then Mallards are only protected between 1st Feb untill 31st august! They can be taken at any other time of the year.
I can release him into the wild once he's fit to and if it's after the 1st of september then I can release him and take him again without breaking the law.

Thats the legal issues cleared up, I'm not a horrible person and I genuinly care for the animal. He's got proper starter crumb, he has a proper poultry feeder. He's warm, got a teddy atm. Getting a coop for it and building a suitable pool for it. Even if I have to build a real pond and put feeder fish in it to keep it's natural instinct. Morally I believe I'm doing the best thing for the duck and I just want you all to see an appreciate that. 
I came on to ask what ducks I can keep with him as company (these WILL be purchased and not taken from the wild) therefore he won't be unhappy and lonely. I've researched it alot and do for any animal I have in my care, I don't believe a wildlife rescue centre could do anything better/differently than I am atm. Thanks to those who realised I only have the ducks best intentions at heart though :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Right folks. I have been talking to a lovely guy at the RSPB. He has in no uncertain terms said to inform you that what you are doing is 100% illegal Bredsticz.

He also directed me to a thread on the RSPB website forums, where a similar situation has cropped up. The guy I spoke to was called Ian, and he has posted on this thread as IanH ... there are links containing information on there, which will give you help and advice on where to take the duckling.

domesticated mallard and rats - The RSPB Community

Please read it.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

thereasa said:


> Because it was not like it was taken cos he fancied having a duck? It needed help, If you can personally guarantee that it will be better of in a pen in a rescue centre, with other ducklings that wont pick on it cos its weak then i'll go fetch it from him myself & take it to a rescue centre


no reply?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Bredsticz said:


> I don't believe a wildlife rescue centre could do anything better/differently than I am atm. Thanks to those who realised I only have the ducks best intentions at heart though :thumbup:


 You still aren't getting it are you?

You are not doing the best you can for the duckling. Doing your best means getting it to a wildlife centre where it can learn how to be wild with other wild ducks, who will then be released together or in groups at a later date.

Stop kidding yourself! You did a good thing rescuing the duckling from a probable death, but it's time you did the right thing.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Bredsticz said:


> Naturenet: Wild Birds and the Law
> 
> Have a look there in the exceptions. I can take it and care for it, then release it in the wild when I see it is fit to. It won't survive how it is at the moment without a mother so I can still keep it!
> 
> ...


The exemption is for taking eggs not ducklings, before the 31st March, by an authorised person eg landowner or someone with the landowners permision.


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Why do you think I'm getting more bleeding ducks to be with it? I can release it into the wild when it's able to be released! But you all still moaned about that!

What I'm doing is not illegal, I read all the acts and because it was rescued injured and will be released when it can be (which it's not able to be yet) THEN I will release it. Nowhere in the law does it state I have to bring it to a sanctuary!
Do you want a reply from me theresa or someone else?


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> You still aren't getting it are you?
> 
> You are not doing the best you can for the duckling. Doing your best means getting it to a wildlife centre where it can learn how to be wild with other wild ducks, who will then be released together or in groups at a later date.
> 
> Stop kidding yourself! You did a good thing rescuing the duckling from a probable death, but it's time you did the right thing.


funny I just got off the phone to someone from the RSPCA, they vertually quoted wot the OP just said?
If the is so why does the local wildlife centre bring me abandon/sick wild birds?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Bredsticz said:


> Why do you think I'm getting more bleeding ducks to be with it? I can release it into the wild when it's able to be released! But you all still moaned about that!
> 
> What I'm doing is not illegal, I read all the acts and because it was rescued injured and will be released when it can be (which it's not able to be yet) THEN I will release it. Nowhere in the law does it state I have to bring it to a sanctuary!
> Do you want a reply from me theresa or someone else?


But unless you can prove that in court you are guilty
So you're not going to clip it's wings now?


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

hawksport said:


> The exemption is for taking eggs not ducklings, before the 31st March, by an authorised person eg landowner or someone with the landowners permision.


It says a person may take or kill a bird! Not an egg but a bird!

Also that link that was posted about the rsbc debate. Even on there it mentions it is illegal unless taken injured with intent to release back into the wild when its able! It's you that isn't getting that point!


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Bredsticz said:


> Why do you think I'm getting more bleeding ducks to be with it? I can release it into the wild when it's able to be released! But you all still moaned about that!
> 
> What I'm doing is not illegal, I read all the acts and because it was rescued injured and will be released when it can be (which it's not able to be yet) THEN I will release it. Nowhere in the law does it state I have to bring it to a sanctuary!
> Do you want a reply from me theresa or someone else?


they would like a reply from anyone who will listen?


----------



## Bredsticz (Jul 9, 2010)

Also proof the duck was taken injured, did you see them pictures? Do you honestly think it would have survived. Too tired to move anything but it's legs a bit, stuck on it's back in the mud with no other adult ducks around! Couldn't even hold it's head up! There's my proof! 
Now excuse me but I'm off to buy a duckling companion from a pet shop that is selling them! Reason - to keep the thing happy and have company from it's own kind that it can forage with, peck with, groom or whatever!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Bredsticz said:


> It says a person may take or kill a bird! Not an egg but a bird!
> 
> Also that link that was posted about the rsbc debate. Even on there it mentions it is illegal unless taken injured with intent to release back into the wild when its able! It's you that isn't getting that point!


The fact that you have mentioned wing clipping, amongst other things doesn't give me any confidence in you releasing it back into the wild at any stage.

I is still besides the point. The best thing for the duckling is for it to be with other ducklings being rehabilitated by people who know what they are doing, with an aim to releasing it back to the wild in the correct manner.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Bredsticz said:


> It says a person may take or kill a bird! Not an egg but a bird!
> 
> Also that link that was posted about the rsbc debate. Even on there it mentions it is illegal unless taken injured with intent to release back into the wild when its able! It's you that isn't getting that point!


You mean this part?
A person may take a wild bird if he can satisfy the court the bird had been injured other than by his own hand and that his sole purpose was to tend it and then release it when no longer disabled; or he may kill it if he can prove it was so seriously disabled as to be beyond recovery. Sick and injured birds listed on Schedule 4Pages marked with this symbol are exclusively written for Naturenet should be registered with the Department of the Environment or passed to an approved keeper.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If there is one more personal insult posted in this thread, it will be closed and appropriate action taken against the member involved.

You are all adults, try acting like them.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Nonnie can you please look at the report I just made on Bredsticz last post. Thanks xx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Before the thread get closed.
You took an INJURED wild bird with the "sole purpose of TENDING it and then RELEASING it" but gave it NO VET CARE and came on a public forum and said you would CLIP IT'S WINGS and KEEP IT
That wont satisfy a court as to your intentions being within the law.
If you think the RSPCA and the RSPB don't monitor this site think again I know for a fact they do


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

This thread is being closed....if its illegal to keep a wild duck then its best to take it to a wildlife sanctury or rescue center.


----------

